# Zeilenumbruch Textliste WinCC flex 2005 / MP370



## spybot (18 Oktober 2007)

ServuZzz,

auch wenn das Thema schon mal angesprochen wurde (leider ohne Antwort) nochmal die Frage von mir:

Besteht die Möglichkeit in einer Textliste mit WinCC flex 2005 und MP370 einen Zeilenumbruch einzufügen?
Wenn "ja", wie?

MfG

spybot


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Oktober 2007)

Hallo spybot,

in Flexible 2005 geht das nicht. Es soll jedoch in Flexible 2007 möglich sein. Ich probiere das heute abend mal aus.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## spybot (18 Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank erst einmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Ob es mit WinCC flex. 2007 funktioniert, würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## pylades (18 Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Alle neuen Funktionalitäten von WinCC flexible 2007 sind im  folgenden Dokument zusammengefasst.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...ewdeDE.pdf?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=26169616

Seite 10:


```
Mehrzeilige Textlisteneinträge
Im Editor "Textliste" können Sie nun mehrzeilige Textlisteneinträge anlegen. Die
Zeilenumbrüche werden mit dem Absatzzeichen "¶" dargestellt.
Ein Zeilenumbruch wird im Editor "Textliste" mit der Tastenkombination
"<SHIFT>+<Return>" eingegeben. Alternativ können Sie über den Eigenschaftsdialog den
Zeilenumbruch mit "Return" eingegeben.
Mehrzeilige Textlisteneinträge werden nur in symbolischen Ausgabefeldern sowie auf
Schaltflächen mehrzeilig ausgegeben. In allen anderen Fällen werden die mehrzeiligen
Texte mit dem Absatzzeichen "¶" dargestellt, z. B. Meldezeile, symbolisches E/A-Feld.
```
Pylades


----------



## Jo (18 Oktober 2007)

*Zeilenumbruch WCF2005*

den Zeilenumbruch habe ich erstmalig mit WCF2005+SP1+HF7 genutzt, ob's schon vorher möglich war, weiß ich nicht.
mfG. Jo

Edit: nur als Ausgabefeld


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Oktober 2007)

Also, prinzipiell es funktioniert in Flexible 2007. Bei symbolischen Auswahlfeldern wird der Text allerdings in einer Zeile mit Trennzeichen dargestellt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## spybot (19 Oktober 2007)

Jo schrieb:


> den Zeilenumbruch habe ich erstmalig mit WCF2005+SP1+HF7 genutzt, ob's schon vorher möglich war, weiß ich nicht.
> mfG. Jo
> 
> Edit: nur als Ausgabefeld



Wie das? Ich bräuchte diese Funktion eigentlich für einen Taster. Konnte da leider keine Zeilenumbrüche in der Textliste eingeben.

Arbeite gerade mit WinCC flex 2005 + SP1.
Was ist HF7?


----------



## spybot (19 Oktober 2007)

*Thema gelöst*
Dann werde ich mir meine Frage selber beentworten.
Zeilenumbrüche in Textlisten funktionieren ab Win CC flexible mit Servicepack 1 und Hotfix 7.
Letzteres steht auf der Internetseite von Siemens kostenfrei zum download bereit (160MB, da muss wohl viel gefixt werden)
In neueren Varianten, ist dieses HF7 schon drinn.

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe.

Gruß

Spybot


----------

